# 37yr old total newbie, Skinny to great, It will happen



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

OK here we go then. firstly apologies if there is loads of info in this first post, but totally new to this so not sure how much info you all need to be able to offer help.

Background:

37years old, Ectomorph, so always been skinny, smoked too much, eat like crap and drank too much, always got away with it. About 2 years ago got fed up with it all and decided to sort myself out. Started running, and dropped body fat to 12%, but found running really boring, then I injured my knee doing Kite Landboarding and stopped running about a year ago. Put all the weight back on (you can laugh at my weight later). Had never really considered lifting weights, but stumbled across a few sites and became very interested, bought Rippetoes, starting strength read it cover to cover a few times and was hooked on the idea.

Have now joined the gym, and signed up for a 12 month contract, (i am bloody tight so I know I'll use it if I'm paying for it) and am totally hooked already. Just love going. Watched "I want to look like that guy" and realise what level of dedication this is gonna take, not looking to compete, but when I do something I do it fully committed.

So here's the detail so far: (now you can all laugh at my weak little body and baby lifts)

Age: 37

Height: 6ft 1

Weight: 74kg

BF 19%

I have taken measurements of all relevant body parts ( I said relevant!).

I have created a spreadsheet to work out what I should be lifting and will post these up regularly, with targets and actuals. I have also put a diet sheet in there and would appreciate any comments on both. I know the lift as p155 poor at the moment, but have read the book and am starting small on purpose. My excuse for being so bloody weak.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ahi8Wx1pj96gdE9lSFlmelFxV1FoSTI4bVZMMDRFMHc&hl=en_GB

OK thats probs enough for now, will post up workouts so far in bit. All comments appreciated


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ouch, always worried about gyms that require 12 month contracts :blink: usually turn out to be 'leisure gyms' that you soon out grow. is it a big name gym, as in big chain?

also, cant see the document, need permission or something


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Mate welcome we all started somewhere dont worry what you weight is or how light you feel your lifts are see it as a start point to make progress from. I got into bodybuilding late didnt start till 30 years old and had never been above 10st all my life the weight I took before making the change was 9st 12lb as you can see from my pic on the left Ive made progress and never looked back training and nutrition has changed my life.

Enjoy it mate and enjoy your body changing.

You may out grow the gym but you will be fine there for at least 12mths.

Just keep it fresh mix up your workouts and most of all enjoy it and work hard.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

4th Oct 2011

Workout 1 (A) didn't really know what I could lift just concentrated on form. I won't bother to post the warm up sets (unless you think otherwise)?

Squats: 3 x 25kg (small bar so total weight)

Bench Press: 3 x 35kg

Dead Lift: 3 x 35kg (small Bar)

6th oct 2010

Workout 2 ( B)

Squat: 3 x 30kg (small Bar)

Military Press: 2 x 25kg )small Bar)

Power Cleans: 3 x 25kg (small Bar)

Week2: started from scratch here on the plan as I will be doing mon, wed, fri and wanted it to flow nicely and getting used to how weights feel.

Mon 10/10/10 using oly bar now so includes weight of bar from now on un less stated otherwise

Squat: 3 x 33.5 kg

Bench Press: 3 x 28kg

Deadlift: 3 x 40kg (small Bar)

Wed 12/10/10

Squat 3 x 30kg - messed up reading my log here and forgot that I had used oly bar last time!! DOH

MP: 3 x 30kg

PC: 3 x 30kg

Chins ups 2 x 6 abs: 2 x 5

Fri 14/10/10

Squat: 3 x 33kg

BP: 3 x 30kg

DL: 3 x 45kg (small Bar)

Dips 2 x 5 poor form though

abs 1 x 6

Loving it so far, am feeling it but not hurting too much yet,


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

paul81 said:


> ouch, always worried about gyms that require 12 month contracts :blink: usually turn out to be 'leisure gyms' that you soon out grow. is it a big name gym, as in big chain?
> 
> also, cant see the document, need permission or something


It seems like a decent gym, is a local one, certainly not a hardcore one but is closest to home, I can always change if I outgrow it, but seems ok for now, a good few meople use the weight room.

Doc should be visible now, it was locked to other viewers DOH


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

good start so far, and its good you've actually got yourself into a routine straight away. alot of new starters error by thinking i'll do the same routine as MY Olympia, i'll be huge in a fortnight....... :lol:

you got a diet planned out, macros, cals you want to hit? etc etc


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Rottee said:


> Mate welcome we all started somewhere dont worry what you weight is or how light you feel your lifts are see it as a start point to make progress from. I got into bodybuilding late didnt start till 30 years old and had never been above 10st all my life the weight I took before making the change was 9st 12lb as you can see from my pic on the left Ive made progress and never looked back training and nutrition has changed my life.
> 
> Enjoy it mate and enjoy your body changing.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that really encourages me, to know others have done it., how tall are you?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

kites1664 said:


> It seems like a decent gym, is a local one, certainly not a hardcore one but is closest to home, I can always change if I outgrow it, but seems ok for now, a good few meople use the weight room.
> 
> *Doc should be visible now, it was locked to other viewers* DOH


looks good, the routine i was doing a while back -which i'm going back to this week- was stronglifts 5x5, very similar to the one your doing. you should see some good progress, and there's plenty of people here to help you along the way with advice and such


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

paul81 said:


> good start so far, and its good you've actually got yourself into a routine straight away. alot of new starters error by thinking i'll do the same routine as MY Olympia, i'll be huge in a fortnight....... :lol:
> 
> you got a diet planned out, macros, cals you want to hit? etc etc


Diet am I following should be on the additional sheets in the spreadsheet, I know it's not maybe the right way, but want to get body fat down to about 13% first off to loose the belly, then will try to gain clean so cals at moment are just over 2000, which should maintain and hopefully take advantage of newbie gains to strip some fat. I will then increase by 500 to add some lean mass...thats the plan


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Im 6ft mate


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

kites1664 said:


> Diet am I following should be on the additional sheets in the spreadsheet, I know it's not maybe the right way, but want to get body fat down to about 13% first off to loose the belly, then will try to gain clean so cals at moment are just over 2000, which should maintain and hopefully take advantage of newbie gains to strip some fat. I will then increase by 500 to add some lean mass...thats the plan


nah thats fine, i mean everyone has their individual goals, mine are to get as strong as possible, then maybe shed a bit of gut 

you should changes quite well with the routine as its a full body workout each day, so will get your metabolism going crazy


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

not doing any cario other than a 12 minute warm up on bike first at level 9 random, should I add some in to help shift belly and then reduce when at target BF?

Am planning on doing this routine for at least 3 months to build strength and then change about, to go for some mass, what are your thoughts?


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

I wouldnt let cals take away from watchin protein and carbs keep protein high and carbs low an you will drop body fat make sure good fats in there.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

swop ur routine around in 4 week periods mate


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

cardio wise, i dont do much of that myself, so can only comment on what i've read around here. your diet will help out alot with excess bodyfat, along with (as you mentioned) newb gains, you should see changes without cardio. see how your body is reacting after a month, maybe even less on this routine, then add/ignore cardio accordingly.

routine wise, it really does depend on your goal, if you want strength, then look at the variations of strength routines there are out there. if you want muscle mass, (which bores the hell outta me, 12 reps of this, 12 reps of that  ) then theres plenty of folk here to guide you in the right direction


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Rottee said:


> swop ur routine around in 4 week periods mate


i'm guessing your of the mindset of 'trick your body into growing'?


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Rottee said:


> I wouldnt let cals take away from watchin protein and carbs keep protein high and carbs low an you will drop body fat make sure good fats in there.


What are your thoughts on the diet plans I have worked out, they are on the same link at the bottom are additional pages for diet workout day and diet non workout day


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Mate Im not of the thought it been proven that the body adapts to the easiest way to complete an exercise at around 4 weeks so to keep building muscle to tear fibres and get the most out of your workout 4 week period changes are a must not only for this but also to keep motivation and interest up.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Mate my laptop is down im on my phone will take a look asap. For hardgainer i believe to 7-9 meals a day every 2-3hrs al containing protein split throughout the day then add your carbs then look at fats.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Rottee said:


> Mate Im not of the thought it been proven that the body adapts to the easiest way to complete an exercise at around 4 weeks so to keep building muscle to tear fibres and get the most out of your workout 4 week period changes are a must not only for this but also to keep motivation and interest up.


it may have been 'proven' a long time ago, but i dont think it carries any weight nowadays. theres a lot of guys here that just train in compound movements, have been doing so for quite a while. they'll still see success, they'll get stronger.

i'm not believing that after 4 weeks, it will be harder for the body to tear muscle fibres because the bodys used to a certain exercise. if that was the case, all beginner routines/strength gaining routines would have been laughed out and never followed, which clearly isnt the case.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi mate diet and training plan looks good to me we both go the same goals at the moment and same bodyfat % lol il race you down to 12%haha

Diet i thought looks good mate mine has a bit less carbs than yours and bit more fat also I take a multi vit tab,green tea extract tab and omega 3 fish oil tabs everyday too something to think about adding to your supps mate

Subbed paallll


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Cheers Dizee, forgot to add supps. Currently take a multivit and a fish oil daily, I drink Green tea instead of coffee whenever I can so hopefully that should help.

That race would be good fun, but you appear to be about 10 years younger, 2 months ahead on training and 6 inches shorter.....not sure how that would compare. Will check your journal to for your up to date stats and see how we get on. Hoping to get some pics up later today as well.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Haha age dont matter you will have the upper hand anyway I just cant contain myself from going out and getting smashed on a saturday night its so bad and is defo affecting my training goals!! still making slow progress though so must be doing something right

awww mate i duno how yo can drink green tea i find it disgusting :blink: easyer for me just take a tab once a day lol

what whey protein did you go for? and hows it tasting?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rottee said:


> Mate Im not of the thought it been proven that the body adapts to the easiest way to complete an exercise at around 4 weeks so to keep building muscle to tear fibres and get the most out of your workout 4 week period changes are a must not only for this but also to keep motivation and interest up.


wrong buddy if it works why change it ?

the only changes that should be made is rest periods poundages used and exercise order .

some routines can be followed for life however the op is doing starting strength so ripptoe will advise on when and how to change .


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> what whey protein did you go for? and hows it tasting?


Currently using SCI MX the stuff in tescos, well now buying it off the net as cheaper, but it mixes really well with water and tastes just like chocolate milkshake, but without added sugar etc.

Also trying on from K2 called peak peptide, but it mixes like crap and tastes crap, so will be changing that one for casein for bedtime as not overly keen on cottage cheese.

How about you?


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

forgot to post mondays workout, so heres the update for the week so far:

Monday 17/10/11

Squat: 3 x 37.5 kg

MP: 3 x 30kg

P Clean: 3 x 32.5 kg

Chins 2 x 6

Abs 1 x 8 1 x 6

This workout felt quite easy so upped weights a bit more than usual today

Wed 19/10/11

Squats: 3 x 40kg

Bench Press: 3 x 40kg

Dead Lift: 3 x 50kg

Dips 2 x 4 (poor form though)

Abs 1 x 8 1 x 6

Really enjoyed today as felt like I was actually lifting some weights, not 100% sure of form on squats so will ask someone to watch me next time, felt fine but not as stable as I would have liked.

Have started no notice small changes in body shape (very small), starting to lose fat around my waist, albeit only small at the moment. Not quite sure on diet at moment as can only get to gym at about 7pm and by the time I get back and cook it's about 9pm that I am actually eating, although on non gym days its more evenly spread. Will update spreadsheet and like in an edit.

As always all comments or experiences appreciated.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ahi8Wx1pj96gdE9lSFlmelFxV1FoSTI4bVZMMDRFMHc&hl=en_GB

Squats felt fairly easy so will push up next time


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Good mate If you found it easy then get those weights upped next time!

Defo get the diet sorted mate you will notice a big difference if you do!


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

cheers mate, yeah really funny with the weights, just felt strong today , well strong for a beginner.

What do you think of the diet, its on the spreadsheet, any thoughts appreciated. Am keeping around 2000cals at moment to maintain and shift fat, expect to increase it after a few weeks.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

yeah see how your body reacts to the cals your on at the moment. although if you feel yourself flagging during the workouts, you may need to add few more carbs in there for energy


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

paul81 said:


> yeah see how your body reacts to the cals your on at the moment. although if you feel yourself flagging during the workouts, you may need to add few more carbs in there for energy


Cheers Paul, I feel fine at the moment, during workouts and other times. Was wondering about the carbs with the late meal though, would it be better to shift this to earlier in the day, although on workout days I am eating this meal within an hour of finishing workout so hopefully ok? Am happy with diet from what I know so far (limited knowledge), guess I am just looking for a bit of reasuurance that I am starting out with the right diet plan as I know that it is a major part of the job.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

your bodys the best indication on how your doing. the mirror will be your best friend,  as it changes for the better, you'll feel more motivated.

with regards to late meals with carbs in, im not a big believer in the old 'no carbs after 8' regime.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Diet looks good to me mate Im trying to keep my carbs to no more than 100 and got my fats slightly higher but if you feel this is working for you just now then no need to change it if you ask me its all about what works for you


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

paul81 said:


> your bodys the best indication on how your doing. the mirror will be your best friend,  as it changes for the better, you'll feel more motivated.
> 
> with regards to late meals with carbs in, im not a big believer in the old 'no carbs after 8' regime.


cheers pal, I will post up the starting pic and the now pic in a couple of weeks, think I want to give it about 2 months so that there is a decent change to see, will also check BF% at end of next week and then every 2 weeks to keep a track of it, just want to get rid of the spare tire and then get onto bulking... Lifting weights is sooo much better than running, loving it


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Diet looks good to me mate Im trying to keep my carbs to no more than 100 and got my fats slightly higher but if you feel this is working for you just now then no need to change it if you ask me its all about what works for you


Cheers bud, i'll leave if for a few more weeks and see how things go, Thanks


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> Cheers bud, i'll leave if for a few more weeks and see how things go, Thanks


Sounds like a plan pal!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi kites

Re your diet

Post workout you want to smash that protein into your muscles as fast as possible, so you want a carb source with your shake. Some people use dextose, but I prefer proper foods, such as a banana.

Non-workout days, I would reduce the carbs down to 50g and up the good fats to compensate. Take the potato out of your 9pm meal for sure and exchange your peanut butter sarnies for something else. In fact, look at changing this day completely lol

Training - Nice plan - I think you may stall quite quickly on the pressing (bench and overhead) if you are adding 2.5Kg per workout. If the gym hasn't got smaller plates, it may be worth investing in a pair of your own.

Try and video your lifts and put them on here. It's the only way you can really check your form..What you think you are doing and what you are actually doing can be two entirely different things

Best of luck

Tass


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Appreciate the feedback Tass, any suggestions on the diet front?

I agree that the 2.5kg per session increase may be a bit much in the not too distant future, the smallest weight the gym has is 1 1/4 kg so with one either side that's gonna be 2.5kg. Good suggestion about getting some of my own. I suppose if I can find a few 1/2 kg one that would help when things get tougher to build it up more slowly. I am expecting the squat and deadlift to overtake the presses now. Mainly because I think I started these a bit too low.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Great right up keep it going, the spreadsheet is a good idea very clear, it looks like you have a good idea of what you are doing, you will just have to wait and see if it's working.

paul81 has said keep an eye on the mirror and take some pictures to compare before and after....good luck


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> Appreciate the feedback Tass, any suggestions on the diet front?
> 
> I agree that the 2.5kg per session increase may be a bit much in the not too distant future, the smallest weight the gym has is 1 1/4 kg so with one either side that's gonna be 2.5kg. Good suggestion about getting some of my own. I suppose if I can find a few 1/2 kg one that would help when things get tougher to build it up more slowly. I am expecting the squat and deadlift to overtake the presses now. Mainly because I think I started these a bit too low.


Take a look through the beginning of my journal at the low carb days to get some ideas

small plates You only need 2, then you can increase 1Kg, 2.5Kg, 3.5Kg, 5Kg, etc on the presses. Just don't leave them in the gym lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Take a look through the beginning of my journal at the low carb days to get some ideas
> 
> small plates You only need 2, then you can increase 1Kg, 2.5Kg, 3.5Kg, 5Kg, etc on the presses. Just don't leave them in the gym lol


Do you think once you are able to do the 5x5 of whatever weight your on that upping by 5kg (2 x 2.5kg plates) is to much mate?

The way Im looking at it is if I up by 5 kg or 10 kg and I cant get my 5x5 then I juct keep going with it till I can get 5x5

You following me lol?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Right, with 5x5, the idea is to increase by just 2.5 (in total) when you've done the last 5x5 successfully. Really not advisable to increase any more than that.

If with one weight ur not hitting it on 2 attempts, then lower the weight by 5, 7.5 and work your way back up


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

The spreadhseet is brilliant. Looks like your really serious about this. Do you mind if i give that meal plan a go? Looks good!


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

George91 said:


> The spreadhseet is brilliant. Looks like your really serious about this. Do you mind if i give that meal plan a go? Looks good!


Help yourself buddy, glad you like the spreadhseet, it's fairly easy to change about as well. I think you can download it from the link and then edit it for yourself, if you need any help with it just ask. As for the diet sheets I'm not quite sure it's right for me yet, still needs some tinkering, but again feel free to add / change it as you need.

Have you got a journal going yet Geroge?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Do you think once you are able to do the 5x5 of whatever weight your on that upping by 5kg (2 x 2.5kg plates) is to much mate?
> 
> The way Im looking at it is if I up by 5 kg or 10 kg and I cant get my 5x5 then I juct keep going with it till I can get 5x5
> 
> You following me lol?





paul81 said:


> Right, with 5x5, the idea is to increase by just 2.5 (in total) when you've done the last 5x5 successfully. Really not advisable to increase any more than that.
> 
> If with one weight ur not hitting it on 2 attempts, then lower the weight by 5, 7.5 and work your way back up


Also it depends on the lift.

You may well be able to progress by 5Kg on the deadlift every workout, but you will stall very quickly if you try this with OHP.

Also when you are squatting every workout, if you increase 2.5Kg per workout, that's 7.5Kg per week, which is about right. Each workout you hardly notice the weight change, but before long, you are squatting 100Kg....It then starts to feel heavy...Well, it did in my case


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Very true tass, but when you start stalling with 5x5, theres variations of it to help you progress


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck mate, will pop in now and again see if l can help.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Very true tass, but when you start stalling with 5x5, theres variations of it to help you progress


I think Stronglifts 5x5 and Starting Strength 3x5 do have different ways of progression..I don't know much about the 5x5.

It's strange as they are essentially the same program.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Friday 21st october

Great session tonight, might sound odd to those who've been around a while but felt really strong tonight, so loving lifting more each time.

Squats: 3 x 45kg

Military Press: 3 x 32.5 kg

Power Clean: 3 x 35kg

Chin ups 2 x 7

no abs as gym was closing

Enjoying this so much and almost wishing the weekend away to get back in on monday, off work next week so will be able to get some daytime sessions in which will be nice.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

glad your enjoying it, its easy to stay motivated while your lifts are going up, you just have to remember when they start to stall a bit, to not get defeated by it


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

yeah, I keep expecting it to happen but then when I get back to the gym I seem to lift more without a problem, it is starting to get more difficult now though, I do feel like I have to put more effort in to lift the weights,. I am sure it won't be too long until I stall on one of them but am expecting it so will make the most of things for now.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Monday 23rd October 2011

Well with the week off work managed to get to the gym in the afternoon for a change. A good session today, really starting to feel like I am lifting some weight. It is becoming tough to lift now and I love the feeling that I am pushing myself. I have put my warm up sets up this time just to see if any feedback on the weights / spread etc, All sets are 5 reps

Squats: Warm up 1 x 30kg, 1 x 35kg 1 x 37.5kg work sets 3 x 47.5kg

Bench Press: warm up 1 x 30kg, 1 x 32.5 kg, 1 x 35kg work sets 3 x 42 .5 ( these were fairly tough today)

Deadlift: warm up 1 x 40kg, 1 x 45kg, 1 x 45kg work sets 3 x 52.5 kg

Dips 2 x 6

Abs 1 x 10, 1 x 7


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Sounds like your doing really well mate keep it up


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Keep pushing yourself, listen to your body, you're doing well. I was lifting those sorts of weights when I started out and they soon go up if you keep at it.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Here's how Rippetoe says to do the warmup sets mate (taken from my journal) Adjust weights to suit

*Workout A*

*
*

*
Squats *

*
Warmup Sets *

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg,

1x2 70Kg

*Work Sets *

3x5 80Kg - 5Kg increase

*Bench *

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 60Kg,

1x2 65Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 72.5Kg -2.5Kg increase

*Deads *

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x3 70Kg,

1x2 80Kg

*Work Sets *

1x5 95Kg - 5Kg increase


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Loving these afternoon sessions, gym is empty.

Felt great today, another strong day, upping the weights again and smashing them. Military press is really becoming tough now am concerned about stalling on this at such an early stage, am going to try and get some 0.5kg weights as previously suggested. Did them though so can't complain too much.

All sets 5 reps again

Squats: warm up 1 x 30kg, 1 x 35kg, 1 x 40kg work sets 3 x 50kg Well chuffed with the 50 mark, first big number for me...

Military Press: warm up 1 x 25kg, 2 x 30kg work sets 3 x 35kg just managed these and left a good rest between 2nd and final set.

Power Cleans: warm up 1 x 25kg 1 x 30kg 1 x 32.5 kg work sets 3 x 40kg loved these felt quite hard and really knew I had lifted something.

Chin ups 1 x 7reps 1 x 6 reps didn't leave enough time to recover from first set here as did 2 x 7 last time and arms were dead by about the 4th on last set.

Abs 1 x 10 1 x 8 - going to add some weight next time

Felt great loading up with 10kg plates on squats and PC, next target is when I am putting 25's on, can't wait for this, who knows Christmas / new year maybe?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Afternoons are the best mate I do the same empty Gym is brilliant I hate waiting to get on things does my nut in


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Amen to that Dizzee, when I'm at work I can't get to the gym until about 6.45 so all of the lycra clad "after workers" and swingin bicep chavs are out of the way or just finishing then. Normally end up with the weights to myself after I've warmed up, so not used to sharing.

really annoys me when someone else is in my weight room, world domination here I come ha ha ha ha:devil2:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

100kg on squats by xmas


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Going well fella keep the motivation high and lift them fking weights


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

paul81 said:


> 100kg on squats by xmas


I soo want to do that, I really think that would be a great achievement from where i've started and is such a magic number if I can increase 2,5kg per session I should be able to do it, but that assumes no stalling so might be a bit of a tall order, will definately have it cracked by feb at the latest, thats reps as well no 1RM.

Also want to bench body weight by then but might be getting ahead of myself, would rather set small goals and hit them regularly than massive ones I miss.

Actually hardest part is resting and not going to the gym every day, just bloody love this lifting lark, having come from doing lots of running before (which was so boring), this so much better, wish I had found it years ago


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Last of my afternoon workouts today as back to work on Monday, which is an all day meeting and overnight stay in Birmingham, worst part is the hotel has a gym but will not have enough time to get a workout in between meeting and evening dinner, aarrgghhh.

Think I will go again Sunday morning and have the extra rest day as Monday so I am back on track Wednesday, don't think working out 2 days running is a good plan on this programme, Squats 2 days running...noo thanks.

Anyway another great workout, I keep worrying about the weights and thinking I am going to stall, I know its coming, but when I get hold of the weight I am so determined to lift it it seems to happen. Takes a good amount of effort and the last sets are taking it out of me, but I love that part of it.

All sets are 5 reps

Squats: Warm ups 1 x 35kg, 1 x 37.5 kg, 1 x 40kg work sets 3 x 52.5 kg = done over 50k easy today, 100 here I come

Bench Press: warm ups 1 x 30kg, 1 x 32.5 kg, 1 x 37.5 kg, work sets 3 x 45kg = last set was very hard

Dead Lift; warm ups 1 x 40kg, 1 x 45kg, 1 x 47.5kg, work sets 3 x 56.5kg = really enjoyed these and scraped my shins with the bar proper lifter now lol

Dips 2 x 8 used the machine so some assistance, but had a twinge in my arm which has left me with sort of pins and needles in my left arm, almost like I hit my funny bone? Will keep an eye on that

15 minute fast walk, going to do this twice a week after weights to try and help speed up the belly removal, but it has definately started to shift, will see if it affects weight though, as currently maintaining weight and losing BF so that's good news.

Link to updated spread sheet and diet, have made a few tweaks to diet and now have a trial diet worksheet where I put potential new ideas in and sometimes try them for a day as a change, helps me stick to it.

Well that's 3 full weeks done now,

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ahi8Wx1pj96gdE9lSFlmelFxV1FoSTI4bVZMMDRFMHc


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Well I've not dissapeared, but had to miss the first session of last week as away with work, and the gym at the hotel had no weights in the end. Still prgressing steadily, although as expected have started to stall on the Military press and Bench press is getting very tough now.

MP I missed the last rep of the last set, and last workout, missed the last rep of the first set, but made the other 2 sets which seemed a bit odd. Have adjusted rest times between sets to 2 minutes on these excersies as recommended by Rippetoe, who in fact suggests leaving up to 7 inutes if need be to make the weight. Will see how this goes and stick to the same weight for the next session to see if I hit it and carry on, or have to to a reset.

Am trying to fit 4 workouts in this week top catch up the one I missed last week, not sure if this is a good idea or just leave it that I missed one? Your thoughts on thsi would be appreciated.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

probably best you dont try to get them all in, i'd say do one tomorrow night then one fri, give your body some rest after a session


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

cheers for that Paul, I think I was beating myself up a bit too much about it, have decided to do the usual workouts this week and then start next week as if I had done the missed one so that I am back on track.

I find I work better when I have a structured plan to work to, hence my spreadsheet etc, I like to know what I need to achieve and then physc myself up for it, but get knarly with myself when I miss something.

Cheers for the advice though Paul, all input is welcomed.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Kites! If you need any form checking, supplements, equipment or 0.5kg plates then we're in the same town as you. Swing by and introduce yourself. Some of the warm up weights looked real bunched together in a couple of your posts(30/35/37.5- then 3 on 47.5kg on squats for example),

cheers!


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

MrO2b said:


> Kites! If you need any form checking, supplements, equipment or 0.5kg plates then we're in the same town as you. Swing by and introduce yourself. Some of the warm up weights looked real bunched together in a couple of your posts(30/35/37.5- then 3 on 47.5kg on squats for example),
> 
> cheers!


Cheers for that, Input appreciated, Unfortunately, no fault of yours by the way, I visited a few years back and it was not a pleasant reception, very unfriendly, and when I joined a gym, I didn't bother to come down to you. I must stress that this was before it changed hands, which I was unaware of. I am still in a contract with Images at the moment, but will definately be coming to see you when that is due, or before if you don't mind.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Well had a great session today, I think....

I have changed around the warm up sets a bit, so that they are now in line with the program. I appreciate that the weights are not big, but have hit some magic numbers for me today and felt like I blasted it, that actually means it was damn hard work and hurt...loved it.

Full workout posted as would appreciate some feedback on how things are progressing overall

Squat = Warm ups 5 x 30kg, 3 x 40kg, 2 x 50kg works sets 3 x 5 60kg last set was very hard, last rep very slow.

Bench Press = Warm ups 5 x 25kg, 3 x 30kg, 2 x 40kg, work sets 3 x 5 50kg = again very hard, last set almost failed on last rep, had to pause and then really push it out.

Deadlift = Warm ups 5 x 40kg, 3 x 45kg, 2 x 50kg, work Sets 1 set of 5 x 65kg

Dips 2 sets of 8 body weight

Abs 1 x 10, 1 x 5 hard to explain how I do these, but a sort of 4 way leg leg lift each rep.

16 minute run at 9kmh

Weight today 76.4 kg )this was after workout so would have had some water on board) - Was 74kg when started 4 weeks ago

BF 18.9% - Was 19% when started 4 weeks ago

Happy with the lifts so far, although I know stalling is coming as has happened on the shoulder press, but that is to be expected. Have kept my diet as clean as possible, but am I eating enough?

Have also been training in my running shoes, which I think may be causing some issues on Squats as they seem to tip me forward, will be switching to falt trainers from now on, as only just found out about this.

Any thoughts after the first month?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ahi8Wx1pj96gdE9lSFlmelFxV1FoSTI4bVZMMDRFMHc

The usual spreadsheet attached, I am currently on workout 1 of week 5 (as posted above) becasue I missed a session last week, i will amend this and it will be correct from next week.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks like it's going really well mate.

Did you invest in any small plates?

You may well need to up the calories as your strength increases slow down.

I'm interested in these four-way leg lifts you do


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Looks like it's going really well mate.
> 
> Did you invest in any small plates?


I haven't bought them yet, am watching some on ebay though, will hopefully buy some off Rob at Progress this week, Did call in to see you today Rob but you were not there so will catch you later in the week,

Well blasted my Military Press Friday and did the full reps and sets, got schedule back on track after my panic over a missed session. Increased it to 40kg today and did the first 2 sets ok, just missed the last rep on the last set, could only go half way up, so happy with that, will stick with it until I can do the 40kg and then start using the small weight plates to make increases smaller.

Todays Workout (work sets only)

Squats: 3 sets 5 x 65kg

Military Press 3 sets 5 x 40kg (missed last rep on last set)

Power Clean: 5 sets 3 x 50kg

Chin ups 1 x 9 1 x 7

Abs 1 x 10, 1 x 7

16 minute run at 9kmh

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ahi8Wx1pj96gdE9lSFlmelFxV1FoSTI4bVZMMDRFMHc

All the ones in red are the ones I have done and the actual weights I have done. The black are predicted, but these are unrealistic on the presses so will amend once I get the small plates.

Diet still good, although had a wedding at the weekend and did have a few drink. Am mixing my diet up a but but keeping the macros and cals about the same, Don't seem to be reducing BF% but some deifnate changes in body shape, will get some photos up soon for you guys to laugh at...  Although I don;t want to think about what Flinty might do whilst looking at them :drool:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

No-one will laugh at your pics mate. You should see the horrific ones I put up.

Keep going your doing really well.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> No-one will laugh at your pics mate. You should see the horrific ones I put up.
> 
> Keep going your doing really well.


Cheers Mate appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ahi8Wx1pj96gdE9lSFlmelFxV1FoSTI4bVZMMDRFMHc

Went to visit Rob at Progress today, great guy, thanks for your time, very much appreciated, will defo be joining his gym as soon as existing contract runs out. Paul was right at the very beginning when he said that I would out grow where I am quite quickly.

Anyway, back to the workout today:

Warm ups not included

Squats 3 sets - 5 x 67.5kg - hard and form a bit dodgy so will stick with this weight next time and get form spot on.

Bench Press: 2 sets - 5 x 52.5kg on 3rd set only managed 3 full reps,

Deadlift 1 set 5 x 67.5kg

Dips 1 x 10 1 x 8

Usual run of 16 mins afterwards at 9kmh

Am going to order the 0.5kg plates now as I really need these now, have asked the gym for them and they will try to get some but think I will get mine now.

I don't feel like I am doing much lifting but am knackered when i get out and I know that this was something other people have commented on who have done Rippetoes. Am being religious with the warm ups etc which is less than I started with as focussing more on the worksets now, this might be the reason.

Pics coming soon....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Get some pics up mate, as Tass said no one is here to judge.

Also where diet advice is concerned Tass is THE MAN on this believe me !


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Cheers Milky, I might tap him for some advice then as need to change things around a bit shortly due to work commitments,


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hit 70Kg on the squats today, well chuffed with that and it felt ok.

Squats: 3 sets 5 x 70kg

Military Press: 3 sets 5 x 40kg (missed last rep on last set again)

Power Cleans: 5 sets 3 x 52.5 kg - knackering

Chin ups 1 x 9 1 x 7 body weight

Abs 2 sets of my weird 4 way thing

Run 16 mins at 9kmh + 5 min cool down.

Have ordered the .5kg plates which should be here in next few days so can adjust the presses as this is where I'm struggling with the weight increases at the moment. Still am off to see Madina Lake with kids tonight so bouncing on achy legs should be fun......

At least I get to have a cheat Macdonalds on the way back (burger only though no chips).


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

kites1664 said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ahi8Wx1pj96gdE9lSFlmelFxV1FoSTI4bVZMMDRFMHc
> 
> Went to visit Rob at Progress today


Good to meet you fella. Train smart!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Film these abs exercises....Im intrigued...lol


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Well had a pretty bad week last week as far as training went, had a couple of things to go to and ended up with the diet falling apart for most of the week coupled with a couple of nights drinking, not good. Also had to miss a session on Friday due to other commitments.

Really hacked off with myself and will be back on it wholeheartedly this week onwards until xmas, not going to try and foll myself that I will not slip for a few days there.

Start a new job on Thursday as well so that will make things a more steady routine again, I like having a routine, don;t have to think too much about it, just get on with it.

Anyway still has some results last week, hit 75kg on squats, Record for me, Got my 40kg Military press for the full 3 sets and hit 52.5 kg on bench press for full 3 sets as well. All in all I'm damn happy with that considering how bad my diet was,.

Strangely I have also put on about 3 pounds and my BF has not changed, so something worked, maybe having a small break??

I have now redone my diet to fit more with work and the times I can actually train when new job starts.

I am never 100% confident on diet planning, but have tried to shift my carbs to the daytime and cut them out in the evening, will see how that goes. Have reduced the calories a bit to try and shift some fat on the run up to xmas, then hoping to bulk big style in new year for 2 months before cutting again for summer (clean bulk).

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ahi8Wx1pj96gdE9lSFlmelFxV1FoSTI4bVZMMDRFMHc

As always any comments, particularly with diet would be very welcomed.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Forget the cutting bit..Just bulk right through


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Forget the cutting bit..Just bulk right through


only problem I see with that is that I just gain more fat and then have much more to shift next year...or am I missing something here?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

TBH it's hard for us to say what to do without pics.

See you may see fat whereas I will see skinny... Winter is for good foods and bulking..All just my opinion of course


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> TBH it's hard for us to say what to do without pics.
> 
> See you may see fat whereas I will see skinny... Winter is for good foods and bulking..All just my opinion of course


Fair comment, I am definately skinny mostly, but want to rid the belly mainly, I have started gaining some more shape.

I will get some pics up after training tonight.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Everyone seems skinny to me coz I'm a fat cnut


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Everyone seems skinny to me coz I'm a fat cnut


Well I didn't want to be rude and point it out lol... We are probably approaching things from different sides of the track, but with a lot of similarities.

Will get them pics up asap.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

WAITING FOR PICS !!!!

get them up ya skinny fcukin lat so we can take the p1ss ( i mean advise you on the best course of action) pmsl

Will catch up properly mate when i get back from gym X


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> WAITING FOR PICS !!!!
> 
> get them up ya skinny fcukin lat so we can take the p1ss ( i mean advise you on the best course of action) pmsl
> 
> Will catch up properly mate when i get back from gym X


on the bright side Flinty, no matter how skinny I get I will never be able to achieve your level of pure and utter C*untishness. I might try but I bow to you on this one.... :beer:


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

well I quite suprised myself tonight, by smashing some nice weights.

Squats 3 set 5 x 76kg another best - Greshie watch out I'm coming after you

Bench Press 3 sets 5 x 53.5kg managed to get a sot on the last set, so damn well went for it, not having anyone else touch my weights.

Deadlift 1 set 5 x 75kg

Dips 2 sets 10 bodyweight - best yet.

Really odd, i felt strong even though i had had a crap diet week, not sure what to make of that, although I did miss Fridays session so maybe the extra rest helped.

Used my new 0.5kg polo plates today, really good to only add 1kg to lifts, still a record but don't really notice the difference.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Just a thought, reading Rippetoes Starting Strenght, which I am currently following, he suggests leaving up to 5 minutes rest between work sets and up to 7 minutes on Squats, this seems a very long time, but may just be the point to allow you to get the weight. I have only needed 2 mins for most and an odd 3 minute here and there.

Whta do you guys think about this, I am sure Rippetoe says this for a reason, but can;t really seem to find any decent explanation?

Am also a little concerened about form on my squats, was leaning forward a bit tonight as I was concentrating on liftin the weight and not on form 100%, should I hold at this weight until form is bang on again or keep going, I donlt want to lose form and knacker my back up, but I don;t want to stop increasing the weight yet


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

kites1664 said:


> on the bright side Flinty, no matter how skinny I get I will never be able to achieve your level of pure and utter C*untishness. I might try but I bow to you on this one.... :beer:


well im fcukin offended so i will no longer be participating in this journal X


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> well im fcukin offended so i will no longer be participating in this journal X


I'm sorry mate, never meant to upset you, I know how sensitive you can be, Let me make it up to you :beer:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

kites1664 said:


> Just a thought, reading Rippetoes Starting Strenght, which I am currently following, he suggests leaving up to 5 minutes rest between work sets and up to 7 minutes on Squats, this seems a very long time, but may just be the point to allow you to get the weight. I have only needed 2 mins for most and an odd 3 minute here and there.
> 
> Whta do you guys think about this, I am sure Rippetoe says this for a reason, but can;t really seem to find any decent explanation?
> 
> Am also a little concerened about form on my squats, was leaning forward a bit tonight as I was concentrating on liftin the weight and not on form 100%, should I hold at this weight until form is bang on again or keep going, I donlt want to lose form and knacker my back up, but I don;t want to stop increasing the weight yet


the big rests is because weight should be balls to the wall mate and take it out of you ,

your squats if your form is really bad i would drop weight slightly again and get form spot on, for a couple of reps then up weight as your form hits 100 %..

no good squatting sh1t form just for sake of another few kg;s mate !!!


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> the big rests is because weight should be balls to the wall mate and take it out of you ,
> 
> your squats if your form is really bad i would drop weight slightly again and get form spot on, for a couple of reps then up weight as your form hits 100 %..
> 
> no good squatting sh1t form just for sake of another few kg;s mate !!!


Thanks Mate,

I go BTTW every time, think I might have made some good progress (in my mind) , an the pace is slowing, would rather be safe and have good form than risk a stupid injury.

I will slow down the progression a bit until my form is spot on again, cheers mate appreciate and respect your opinion.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

kites1664 said:


> Thanks Mate,
> 
> I go BTTW every time, think I might have made some good progress (in my mind) , an the pace is slowing, would rather be safe and have good form than risk a stupid injury.
> 
> I will slow down the progression a bit until my form is spot on again, cheers mate appreciate and respect your opinion.


thanks mate . i am going to read this journal NOW from start to finish and i will comment when im done X


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Subbed. Will follow this one with interest - same age similar programme.

I agree with the comments about pics. Get them on here it's a good guideline and if doing it right differences = motivation.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well kite what can i say, you look set on target to achieve for christmas mate.. your squats and bench have come on loads in the last few weeks .. your diet at the start looked bang on to me calories wise and macro split wise with your protein up at 50 % of calories....

the 5x5 program is awesome for self propelling your goals weak in week out...

i always try and push the sets and reps bieng achieved before going up in weight , but your gaining well so should be ok.. my only issue with the way you do it would be as you point out form getting sloppy as you tend to jump up weights maybe a little bit too quick... see how you go for next 2 weeks and then i might advise you change to the way i like to see 5x5 done ..

All in all mate your progressing well, you seem happy with your achievements as you should be. and looking forward to seeing you continue towards your goals mate

Are you still smoking mate or have you quit ????


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Flinty you are a star....21 likes, nearly ****ed myself laughing. Amazing banter as always :clap:

Appreciate your comments, I think now that I have the 0.5 kg plates I can concentrate on keeping form and still make small increases. Am starting to think abnout what programme to try next. I like to have something to follow as still a newb. Thinking either 5 x 5 or push pull legs.

Think I will keep with Rippetoe until xmas and then poss try another one


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Kites, you shouldn't drop the weight. Keep the weight the same until you perfect the form.

If you can, get a vid up of your squatting form. It's the only real way you can see what you are doing. Sometimes, what you think you are doing can be a world away from what you are actually doing.

Still doing really well though mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Kites, you shouldn't drop the weight. Keep the weight the same until you perfect the form.
> 
> If you can, get a vid up of your squatting form. It's the only real way you can see what you are doing. Sometimes, what you think you are doing can be a world away from what you are actually doing.
> 
> Still doing really well though mate


i respect you tassoti mate but i disagree... if he is hurting his lower back at a weight doing an exercise then i would definitely frop weight and improve form , then when its bang on increase the weight again...

Its daft IMO to try lifting heavier (BTTW) weight whilst form is that bad its actually injuring him..

This is just my point of view personally XX


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I would agree with you if that was the case, but at no point has kites said he was in pain...All he said was he was off-balance a bit under the heavier weight.

No need to deload..Keep the same, perfect the tech and carry on.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I would agree with you if that was the case, but at no point has kites said he was in pain...All he said was he was off-balance a bit under the heavier weight.
> 
> No need to deload..Keep the same, perfect the tech and carry on.


fair dues mate i misread his fcuk his back up comment !!!!


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Cheers for the advice guys. I have not actually hurt my back, just am aware that it would be easy to do so and have hurt it quite badly in the past (not through weights).

I am just very aware of how much more important form is that weight lifted. I think I would rather make sure that the form was spot on first before increasing anymore, to be safe. I am pretty sure that having the 0.5kg discs will allow me to make more steady proggresion, as up until now the smallest the gym has was 1,25kg so with a barbell the smallest weight increase was 2,5kg, nmot a problem when first starting, but became too big a jump to be realistic and safe.

Am happy with the smaller weight increases and really want to get form bang on, a lot of the time when I am in the gym there is no one else doing weights so not alsways able to get a spotter either.

Anyways thanks for the advice guys, really appreciated.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Well here goes, and I am ready for all the grief and P155 taking about my skinny legs arms etc, I know I know.

Some pics to give an idea of where I am after 8 weeks and a video of my last set of squats today to show form, interesting to watch it myself, as I have already noticed that I am not going far enough down on at least 2 of them and am not driving through my heels in the ones where I tip forward slightly. Kept the weight the same at 76.5kg, which I know is pi55 poor for you guys but I am please with that from where I started.

Let me know what you think (at least some serious suggestions please) and Flinty no touching yourself whilst watching!!! I mean it!! :nono:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i was going to say mate you look like your arms are quite big , then i realised i was looking at the toothbrush lmfao....


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

ya cheeky fecker, thats not a tooth brush thats my legs, fully pumped up as well

What about the form though


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

in seriousness..

you look like your slightly leaning too far forward mate, keep your stomach nice and tight drive through your heels as if your wanting to push them through the floor. also i think your only other issue is just a bit of core strength keeping you from wobbling.. but that will come mate ...

try not to have weight over front of your knee keep it in line with your heels XX


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Do you think I've got ot too high up my back, or am I just leaning forward too much?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

kites1664 said:


> Do you think I've got ot too high up my back, or am I just leaning forward too much?


hard to say but a little lower on your back wouldnt hurt you only need to adjust your lean by about 2 inches and you would be pretty much spot on mate to be honest just your core to strengthen up to stop the wobble ...

drive through your legs not your back mate !!!


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

cheers for the advice, doesn't sound like it's too far off then, don't want to slow down too much and miss the benefits of newbie gains, but want to stay safe.

TBH it will probably be my tiny little legs that will snap first, hopefully where I am doing all compounds my core should start to strengthen up as I progress.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

What Flinty said is spot on. Apologies if i repeat what he has already suggested. Whilst i am no expert i do look things up a lot to try and help with my own form.

If you hold the bar lower down your back this will shift the weight back. In the last couple of reps it looked like your back was doing a lot of the work.

The lower bar will put the weight further back making it easier to drive through the heels and then use your legs as opposed to your back.

Also i can't see what's on your feet (Apart from shiny white socks) and if you wear air filled trainers this can push you forward meaning the drive is not through the heels and the toes and back come into play.

Personally i squat barefooted. You can feel the push through the heels. Also curling your toes up slightly helps to put the weight back where it should be.

www.stronglifts.com have some good articles for squat form along with other exercises and i find it quite informative.

If you keep at the compounds your core will strengthen up and help you stabilise yourself to make your lifts better.

Keep going dude.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

sutmae said:


> What Flinty said is spot on. Apologies if i repeat what he has already suggested. Whilst i am no expert i do look things up a lot to try and help with my own form.
> 
> If you hold the bar lower down your back this will shift the weight back. In the last couple of reps it looked like your back was doing a lot of the work.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate appreciate that, yeah the socks are a bit bright, and I notice that one has nicely rolled over in a very camp manner, or possibly bad ass gang styley.

Ditched the running shoes a few weeks back as they were tipping me forward, am now using a flat pair but think I could do with a better pair. not sure about going bearfoot, the weights area is very small, might have a go when it's dead quiet though.

Thanks for staking the time to have a look and input


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

No worries.

I didn't notice the rollover you should have kept quiet. I think the left one rolled over means it's your turn to "receive" tonight!!! :crying:

As for barefoot i was sceptical but tried it and liked it. May not work for everyone but give it a go. You could try bodyweight squats at home to see if you notice a difference.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

sutmae said:


> No worries.
> 
> I didn't notice the rollover you should have kept quiet. I think the left one rolled over means it's your turn to "receive" tonight!!! :crying:


Bloody hell, if Flinty sees that he will be after making a new blood orange for his collection, better make sure I roll the other one over next time, that'll confuse the situation


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> Bloody hell, if Flinty sees that he will be after making a new blood orange for his collection, better make sure I roll the other one over next time, that'll confuse the situation


LOL......both may mean you're up for a spit roast???? Only guessing and i'm a devout hetero before you get any ideas!


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

sutmae said:


> i'm a devout hetero before you get any ideas!


Yeah of course you are, you spend lots of time on a webisie that has grown men posting half naked pictures of themselves, and you love it....... doesn't sound gay at all lol


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> Yeah of course you are, you spend lots of time on a webisie that has grown men posting half naked pictures of themselves, and you love it....... doesn't sound gay at all lol


LOl naturally i have to reply that i am here simply to learn and interact with other people with a similar interest and who share a common goal.

You've obviously thought about that one far more than i have.

I am comfortable with my sexuality and can look at half naked men without getting a stirring in my loins.

Also i'm welsh. I like sheep.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Also i'm welsh. like sheep.


Fair shout there, straight as they come, guaranteed.

Love the banter around here..an no I am not either,,,,,gay or sheepish


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> Fair shout there, straight as they come, guaranteed.
> 
> Love the banter around here..an no I am not either,,,,,gay or sheepish


Pull your fcuking socks up then! :thumb:


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

I thought the squats looked good mate, just concentrate on sitting back on your heels more and you're there.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

david_w said:


> I thought the squats looked good mate, just concentrate on sitting back on your heels more and you're there.


Cheers for that David..Seeing that you are now doing SMOLOV, I very much suspect that you are getting plenty of practice squatting at the moment, Had a look at the programme when Rick was thinking of doing it, and it did look brutal.

I actually quite like doing squats and seem to be the only person in my gym that ever does them, have never seen anyone else doing squats, which might be coincidence, but would be surprising on the basis that no fecker ever puts any weights back or takes em off the bench press, it would be odd that they only take the off the squat rack!!!


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ahi8Wx1pj96gdE9lSFlmelFxV1FoSTI4bVZMMDRFMHc

Well another week over, 8 weeks done now, the spreadsheet shows that I missed monday but I didn't I actually missed last Friday and did the workout on monday, if that makes sense, so that I am now back on track.

The 0.5kg plpates are as big help as previously said, it's quite funny really, when I have used them I don't really feel as though I have pushed myself enough, but when I then put the 1.25kg on I notice it but it is more doable. I'm rambling here.

Squats now getting very close to 80 kg and form was pretty much bang on tonight, have really concentrated on that as you will know.

Switched my abs work to doing 2 sets of 10 decline sit ups with weight, currently only 5kg on my chest but will keep this going up as well.

Chins were good tonight 2 sets of 8 and a set of 4, actually had one of the instructors come over and ask me about my programme as they are often doing a personal session with some people at the same time I am training. That was quite a boost to be able to talk about it with a little bit of knowledge.

Really pleased with this week after last week being a bit dodgy, diet has been bang on, just got to keep it that way over the weekend now.....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well kites only you can make it happen mate !!!!!!


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> well kites only you can make it happen mate !!!!!!


Hell yes my friend, but the support, help and knowledge available on here sure as hell makes it easier.

Doubt I have the genetics to be "massive" or the years left but am sure as hell gonna have a damn good go. Love it


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> Hell yes my friend, but the support, help and knowledge available on here sure as hell makes it easier.
> 
> Doubt I have the genetics to be "massive" or the years left but am sure as hell gonna have a damn good go. Love it


Years has got nothing to do with it mate. Train hard, eat well and rest and it will come. There's guys on here who started much older and are in awesome shape.

I'm the same age as you and started to really see and feel the benefits of regular lifting.

It'll all come good.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Years has got nothing to do with it mate. Train hard, eat well and rest and it will come. There's guys on here who started much older and are in awesome shape.
> 
> I'm the same age as you and started to really see and feel the benefits of regular lifting.
> 
> It'll all come good.


Cheers Chap,

Seems like a long way off, but I'mpretty patient witht hings that I like and I love learning all the time as well.

Having come from a running background and most of the sports I always did when I was younger (I used to swim for a club etc), were all endurance type events, so farly long distance and a lot of it a mental game.

With this lark I find the speed and power such an enjoyable change, it also has such a mental element to it, especially with diet etc when out of the gym, but particularly when I am approaching the bar to lift and trying to phsyc myself up, sometime metally having a go at the bat, telling it that it ain't gonns beat me etc...just love it.

As said earlier though, I find this site really helpful, and dread to think what would have happened if I had just gone to the "fitness centre" and followed the fresh out of college instructors routine....I'm sure I would have lost fat, but sure as hell would not have gained any weight or learnt anything about diet.

Anyway morning ramble over, thanks again Sutmae..


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Just saying hey there!! Popped in read through and subbed  :thumbup1:Good luck with it all.. your doing great so far..keep it up x


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Just saying hey there!! Popped in read through and subbed  :thumbup1:Good luck with it all.. your doing great so far..keep it up x


Cheers Enjoy, appreciate the encouragement.

Had a great session last night, don't know why but felt really good, diet was spot on last week, only 1 cheat meal as well, so hopefully that has had an impact.

Squat 3 x 78.5 kg

Bench Press 3 x 55kg

Deadlift 1 x 80kg

Dips 3 sets 10 bodyweight - first time I have achieved this..

Abs 2 x 10 decline sit ups with 5kg weight.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Going good. I found dips hard too at first. Just got the hang of them and then had to stop cos of an old rugby injury.

Have you sorted your squats out?


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Going good. I found dips hard too at first. Just got the hang of them and then had to stop cos of an old rugby injury.
> 
> Have you sorted your squats out?


Thats a shame, I quite enjoy doing them really, well I quite enjoy doing almost every excercise, I think power cleans are my least favourite,

Squats were good I think, I will record some again soon, but have put the bar a little bit lower on my back and have really focused on "sitting down" and back position. i think i was leaning forward as I came out of the bottom of the squat, again focus on lifting my toes and driving through my heals has helped.

Squats felt good yesterday and am looking forward to doing them again, I will increase the weight each session as normal, unless I feel that form is off, in which case I will keep the same weight until I am happy with form again and then progress. I appreciate that this is a long game and no point in rushing and injuring myself. Also understand that form is more important that weight.

Although I am gunning for the 100kg, I want my form to be bang on when I get there.

Just got to balance my diet to be happy now, not sure I am doing the right thing with it, as I am losing fat slowly and not really gaining any weight, so not sure wether to carry on as I am or if I am expecting too much from 8 weeks training, My body shape has definatley changed, but can't find the photo from when I started so can't really see how much in pictures. Think I will carry on as I am until xmas and review after that/


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

How did I miss this!!??

Anyway, subbed and a catch up needed


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Quick tip, if you struggle a bit with dips, bang a few shallow ones out in the kitchen where the two worksurfaces meet everytime you make a brew or whatever.

When you squat, as you come up from the bottom push up with the head and push out with the sides of your feet, you'll fly up. Keep your chest up, abs tight.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

R0B said:


> How did I miss this!!??
> 
> Anyway, subbed and a catch up needed


I'll forgive you Rob, nothing like Flintys journal here though, all training and a distinct lack of roid fuelled man love...lol

Thanks for popping in, any comments appreciated,


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Quick tip, if you struggle a bit with dips, bang a few shallow ones out in the kitchen where the two worksurfaces meet everytime you make a brew or whatever.
> 
> When you squat, as you come up from the bottom push up with the head and push out with the sides of your feet, you'll fly up. Keep your chest up, abs tight.


Thanks for that, nice tip on the kitchen dips, always find myself doing chins on the door frames so will add this in as well.

On the squats I have lifted my head up and found this very useful, thanks for the input, always appreciated


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> I'll forgive you Rob, nothing like Flintys journal here though, all training and a distinct lack of roid fuelled man love...lol
> 
> Thanks for popping in, any comments appreciated,


Hehehe, UKM is full of love


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:rolleye: :laugh:Not a lot happening in here today Kites... watcha up to? having a rest day hun? x


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> :rolleye: :laugh:Not a lot happening in here today Kites... watcha up to? having a rest day hun? x


lol... no got back from the gym late and haven't been ****d ti update spreadsheet etc, all in my book though so will have a full post tomorrow night. Not a great session tonight, missed a few reps on 2 excercises, but on a positive note, I got a pb on chins and squats.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

kites1664 said:


> lol... no got back from the gym late and haven't been ****d ti update spreadsheet etc, all in my book though so will have a full post tomorrow night. Not a great session tonight, missed a few reps on 2 excercises, but on a positive note, *I got a pb on chins* and squats.


WOW mate i know you had a double chin before but how many have you got now ???? lol X


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> WOW mate i know you had a double chin before but how many have you got now ???? lol X


Ohhh Dear Mr Flinty, how mightily droll........


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Well last nights session was an odd one.

Hit 80kg for 3 sets on my Squats, another nice step foe me, only 20kg to go now until the big one, videod it again and wasn't quite going deep enough on each one so will get form back on again before going up in weight though.

Military Press: upped weight to 42.5kg, got the first set of 5, only got 4 on the next 2 sets though.

Power Cleans: well this really was odd...have been doing the 5 sets of 3 as per Rippetoe, I had increase weight to 57.5kg. Only got 2 on the first set, not sure what happened there, hit 3 for the next 3 sets and then only 2 on the last set.

Chin ups, did 2 sets of 8 and then got 6 on the last set, most I have managed so far.

Abs: Decline sit ups, upped to a 10kg plate on my chest and got 10 on the first set, only managed 5 on the second.

So overall, really pleased with half of it and dissappointed with the other half, just didn't feel strong last night.

Have had a small stall before and worked through it, so today have been ok about it, all the joys of training i suppose. Anyway, looking forward to tomorrow nights session, will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

Good work mate! 100kg on those squats will soon arrive


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

R0B said:


> Good work mate! 100kg on those squats will soon arrive


Cheers mate, have got end of Feb as a target as that is my Birthday, if I can get there before hand it would be great, but keeping my expectations realistic. IT WILL COME THOUGH..


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> IT WILL COME THOUGH..


Yes it most certainly will


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

kites1664 said:


> OK here we go then. firstly apologies if there is loads of info in this first post, but totally new to this so not sure how much info you all need to be able to offer help.
> 
> Background:
> 
> ...


Already put in a penis joke.. I can tell you're gonna fit in well here at UKM haha :lol:

Good luck mate, get reading!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Upload that vid fella


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Upload that vid fella


Which Vid Tass? Already have one of squats uploaded, and do not still have the one from Wednesday session, will record squats again tomorrow night and post up


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh I thought u said you recorded the squats yesterday


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Oh I thought u said you recorded the squats yesterday


Yeah , I did but I deleted it after watching it. I'll see how tomorrows goes, and if not happy will post up for some feedback. Cheers


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Post them up whether you are happy or not mate. We may spot something you dont


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumb :Good going on the squats kites, you will get to your target, just keep at the hard work.. and get that vid up like Tassoti says, good to see other peoples form on the squat as i always feel maybe mine not quite right either... and could do with a lesson or two..well done again..


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> Cheers mate, have got end of Feb as a target as that is my Birthday, if I can get there before hand it would be great, but keeping my expectations realistic. IT WILL COME THOUGH..


I'm sure you'll get to 100kg before then mate.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Great session last night.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ahi8Wx1pj96gdE9lSFlmelFxV1FoSTI4bVZMMDRFMHc

Squats 3 sets 81kg

Bench press 3 sets 56kg

Deadlift 1 set 85kg

Dips 3 sets 10

Abs 1 set 10 decline situps with 10kg on chest.

After wednesdays session, fridays was great. Squats form was good, didn't even feel overly heavy, wierd...

Bench was good really had to push out the last set, especially the last rep, when I got up I could barley see and was very dizzy, not quite sure what happened there as not had that one before????

Pushed the deadlift 5kg after seeing Tassoti's 150kg vid and having had a good session I just wanted to push things a bit. Glad I did, really enjoyed that one.

The seeing stars thing on the benches made me feel quite odd, and I did feel a bit faint later when I got home, Anyone else had that, or just a sign of pushing it to the max?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> Great session last night.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ahi8Wx1pj96gdE9lSFlmelFxV1FoSTI4bVZMMDRFMHc
> 
> ...


Good session mate!

Seeing stars, yes I have. It's breathing whilst doing the set.

Try to breath entirely through your mouth, most people breathe in through there nose, blow out with lips together.

I'm a bugger for it on dead lifts, tend to close my mouth and hope lol.

These kind of lifts use explosive strength massively, so it's quite important to breathe well


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

R0B said:


> Good session mate!
> 
> Seeing stars, yes I have. It's breathing whilst doing the set.
> 
> ...


Cheers ROB, figured it may have been something like that, I knew I wasn't holding my breath but I think you are right, was breathing incorrectly, will have to look out for that one lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

kites1664 said:


> Cheers ROB, figured it may have been something like that, I knew I wasn't holding my breath but I think you are right, was breathing incorrectly, will have to look out for that one lol


Mad really isnt it, youre pushing your body excessivly yet you forget to breath.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> Mad really isnt it, youre pushing your body excessivly yet you forget to breath.


It sure is, just shows how much "mind over matter" lifting can be, as so much focus on pushing the weight, even the simple things like breathing are all ****d up. didn't mind though as I got all the reps on a new PB.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> It sure is, just shows how much "mind over matter" lifting can be, as so much focus on pushing the weight, even the simple things like breathing are all ****d up. didn't mind though as I got all the reps on a new PB.


I do it all the time :lol: then I see a Ribena man in the mirror!

It just comes natural to hold your breath! Haven't passed out though, so it's good for the moment 

Good work on the PB's. That 100kg on the squats is looming


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the mention kites. It's nice to be an inspiration to people :thumb:


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Thanks for the mention kites. It's nice to be an inspiration to people :thumb:


No worries, I was tempted to stick 100kg on and see what happened! I think I could do it, but don't want to injure my back, mught get to 90 first and then just go for the big 100kg.

I meant it though, I was thinking of that vid, I even stuck my tongue out, I don't think it helped though :tongue:


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> No worries, I was tempted to stick 100kg on and see what happened! I think I could do it, but don't want to injure my back, mught get to 90 first and then just go for the big 100kg.
> 
> I meant it though, I was thinking of that vid, I even stuck my tongue out, I don't think it helped though :tongue:


Slowly slowly catch the monkey....don't bump it too soon you're going great guns.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Slowly slowly catch the monkey....don't bump it too soon you're going great guns.


Cheers mate, appreciate the support


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

You're doing great dude, just don't be tempted to bump the weight up too much. Form is more important! I screwed a lumbar disc in the past deadlifting a +10kg on the week before. And it felt light! Happened on the 3 set as fatigue set in. Put me back 2 years, lost all my gains and became rather depressed. I'm 3 months injury free now, making slow steady progress.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> You're doing great dude, just don't be tempted to bump the weight up too much. Form is more important! I screwed a lumbar disc in the past deadlifting a +10kg on the week before. And it felt light! Happened on the 3 set as fatigue set in. Put me back 2 years, lost all my gains and became rather depressed. I'm 3 months injury free now, making slow steady progress.


Appreciate the input, love the handle by the way. I've done my back before which us why I decided against it and am happy to progress as I am. I know it will come adn TBH I am more focused on the 100kg squat because of my skinny legs, but really want to hit 100kg on something as I feel it will be a big milestone and I thin Deads will be the first one to fall, not going to rush it though.

My pressing is quite weak though, form is king however and I would rather take an extra few months to hit a weight with the right form rather than force it with crap form.

Up to now have really enjoyed training on my own, but starting to get to the stage where I would like a training partner so that I can push it to the next level and still be safe. It is difficult to really push it some times on your own.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Np and cheers, i have rather skinny legs also. Hence the name.  So i'm with you when you say you want to hammer your legs. I recently changed my routine around so my leg sessions are at the peak time. I.e after weekend recovery. I'm sick of feeling self conscious about that area tbh. Though I'm not so bothered by the numbers like you, as long as i'm stimulating new growth and progressively overloading my muscle to do so, i couldn't care less what is on the bar. I guess part of the reason for that is the herniated disc injury. Sometimes it takes something major to screw up before you learn.  I learnt the hard way!

I agree also a training partner is what you need to maximise your potential, a partner would give you that extra motivation, drive and the element of preceived safety. (Not everyone is a great spotter) lol  .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> I meant it though, I was thinking of that vid, I even stuck my tongue out, I don't think it helped though :tongue:


Hahaha. The tongue is the key...Pis5-taking bastard lol :lol:


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Well I've just taken my body measurements and since I started I have added 1 inch to Chest, 1 inch to arms and lost 3 inches off my waist. Well chuffed with that thank you very much :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

kites1664 said:


> Well I've just taken my body measurements and since I started I have added 1 inch to Chest, 1 inch to arms and lost 3 inches off my waist. Well chuffed with that thank you very much :thumb:


what about without a jumper on mate ????

pmsl !!!!

only kidding mate well done pal !!! X


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> what about without a jumper on mate ????
> 
> pmsl !!!!
> 
> only kidding mate well done pal !!! X


Don't worry Flinty I always grow a good inch when thinking of you.......


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

kites1664 said:


> Don't worry Flinty I always grow a good inch when thinking of you.......


only an inch ???? maggot


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> only an inch ???? maggot


And thats with the heating on, if its a cold day you would be lu:blink:cky to get that...


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> Well I've just taken my body measurements and since I started I have added 1 inch to Chest, 1 inch to arms and lost 3 inches off my waist. Well chuffed with that thank you very much :thumb:


You should be chuffed with that. Less waist = less fat. More chest and arms = more muscle and that's what it's all about at the end of the day!!


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

sutmae said:


> You should be chuffed with that. Less waist = less fat. More chest and arms = more muscle and that's what it's all about at the end of the day!!


Very happy indeed thanks mate.

I could see some changes from the photos I have taken and by looking in the mirror, but didn't realise how much I had changed, so glad I took the measurements at the beginning. I'm sure my legs have grown about the same amount but didn't measure the skinny little things at the beginning so can't be sure by how much.

Am looking forward to doing it again in 3 month time will be almost 6 months in then so hope to see some difference again.

Had a good look back at my original lifts as well and have seen some real progession in strength (albeit from a base of nothing).

Overall very pleased and motivated to crack on and get more now, with the right expectations and knowing that I am enjoying Newbie Gains at the moment


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Enjoy them whilst they last mate, cos when you get past them and you really have to fight for every gain and increase...

Really well done on progress so far mate all is heading in the right direction..

Onwards and upwards mate

(can you tell im in a good mood today) lol...


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Cheers Flinty, good mood or not your input is always appreciated.

Had a great session tonight, after last weeks missed reps etc on the B workout.

I kept the squats at 81kg to get form bang on, was very happy with form and pushed an extra 2 reps on the last set as well, loved that.

Military press, got all reps on all sets, was damn hard on the last set and really felt it in my lower back, will have to keep an eye on that.

Power Cleans hot them all and felt good, not easy by any means but it felt good doing them, as they are not my favourite excercise.

Added an extra rep to the last set of chins and abs tonight as well.

Pushin on through to the other side...


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> Cheers Flinty, good mood or not your input is always appreciated.
> 
> Had a great session tonight, after last weeks missed reps etc on the B workout.
> 
> ...


 :thumb I do love hearing about it when a good session is had... brilliant... keep it going Kites.. :thumbup1:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats on the gains dude, sound progress. Maybe try a seated dumbell press instead of the standing mils. I alternate between the two. And always favour seated if my lower back feels tight.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb I do love hearing about it when a good session is had... brilliant... keep it going Kites.. :thumbup1:


Cheers hun, much appreciated


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Congrats on the gains dude, sound progress. Maybe try a seated dumbell press instead of the standing mils. I alternate between the two. And always favour seated if my lower back feels tight.


thanks for the tip, will see how next session goes as this is first time I have felt it as much as that. May be a very handy switch. Thanks


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Always keep your core tight during the OHP. This will stabilise your back. It's easy to let it slacken when you are fatigued on the last few reps. Work that little bit harder to keep everything tight.

Excellent work mate !


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Cheers Tass, will ficus on that next time.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Just got back from Gym, days are a bit missed up this week with other commitments, but I will get my workouts ins.

Squats = 3 sets 5 - 82.5kg have recorded this for a form check, will upload shortly, I know I am not getting deep enough but weight felt good.

Bench Press = 2 sets 5 and 4 reps on last set 57.5kg - very hard an no one in the gym to spot

Deadlift 1 set 5 x 90kg - just went for 5kg increase and it felt good - 100kg not far off now

Dips 2 x 12 1 x 10

Decline sit ups with 10kg weight on chest 2 x 10

Usual 14 minute Hiit after weights

A nice session tonight felt good as i was a bit tired when i started, but lost that feeling after the warm up.

Will get the vid up asap.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

This is my last set of squats on Thursday, 82.5kg, I know that I am not really getting deep enough on these, need to concentrate on getting parallel. Any other comments welcomed.

I have tried to make sure that I am not leaning forward since last posting and this seems to be helping quite a lot, also lifting my toes in my shoes to drive through my heels.

Anything else you can spot please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Huge improvement from your first video. Can see the drive through the heels.

Can't tell where you're looking ( I think you're admiring yourself in the mirror) but I found by looking up helps keep the weight back. If you look down you will naturally lean forward.

Works good for me especially on the last couple of reps when you don't want your form to break.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Cheers for that, no mirror in front of me, so I can't look at myself...

I am looking up which has helped massively, glad that you have noticed an improvement, it's hard for me to tell really, so thats good news to hear thanks


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Seems a good idea to video yourself. Might give it a go and get some feedback.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Seems a good idea to video yourself. Might give it a go and get some feedback.


I was a bit nervous about exposing myself when I first did it (not like that Flinty before you get excited) but having done it a few times, I find it really helpful.

Get some vids up of yourself, I think it will be great for me to use to compare progress every few months as well. I know my lifts are not massive compared to most on here, but I actually find it quite motivational when i see myself squatting with big plates in the bar. Actually makes me look like I know what I;m doing in the gym..if only they knew


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

A great session tonight, I know the idea of Rippetoes is to hit PB's every time but there are numbers that are big targets for me and I am heading towards them with a new pace and enthusiasm now that I am getting close, 85 kg on squats and 95kg on deadlift.....loved it

Squats 3 sets of 5 @ 85kg

Bench 2 sets 5 @ 57.5kg only 4 reps on last set again - finding this tough, my pressing is definately my weak point as I am finding military press has slowed right down as well.

Dealifts 1 set of 5 @ 95kg - the 100 is well insight now, might go for it at end of week before xmas week off.

Dips 3 sets 12 bodyweight - another first to get all 3 sets.

Abs: decline situps with 10kg on chests 2 x 10

I am finding with the bench press that my left side goes, it feels like it is my tricep that is failing and preventing me from getting the weight back up, any advice on this from you guys? Would it help if I posted a vid to check form?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ahi8Wx1pj96gdE9lSFlmelFxV1FoSTI4bVZMMDRFMHc


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

You are doing very well , and congrats on the deads. I had to deload on the bench for a while because like you I had trouble with my left arm , it kept on failing, so I lowered the weight and then built it back up, same with the press, though now I rise up on the balls of my feet as I push the bar up above my head, it helps the push upwards ....


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Greshie said:


> You are doing very well , and congrats on the deads. I had to deload on the bench for a while because like you I had trouble with my left arm , it kept on failing, so I lowered the weight and then built it back up, same with the press, though now I rise up on the balls of my feet as I push the bar up above my head, it helps the push upwards ....


Cheers Greshie, if I don't get all the sets next time I think I will deload as per Rippetoes instructions, smashed my left arm up when I was a kid and it has always been weak, so I think I need to build it up to progress.

Thanks for the input Greshie, appreciated it


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Looking good mate. Weights are going up nicely.

I think everyone has a weaker side but it'll soon come.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Well I'm done for the year now, gym is only open half days between xmas and new year and I am working on 2 of the days, might get 1 session in, or just have a week off.

Thanks for the help and amazing support that you guys, gals and Flintys have given me in this journal and around the forum. Had an amazing 11 weeks of training and already looking forward to getting back on it in Jan.

Wishing you all a great xmas and prosperous new year. :beer:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Have a good Christmas Kit and next year will bring great gains for you I'm certain


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

All the best mate. Happy xmas and new year to you as well.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Well after 8 days off over xmas I got back into the gym today and really realised what an idiot I had been over xmas.

Diet went to pot, just ate everything really with no real thought put into it, drank far too much on several days....idiot.

TBH I did really think it would make too much difference for a few days but now feel I have learnt a massive lesson. maybe 1 day poss 2 but not for a week.

Am back on a strict diet now and will have a few drinks new years eve but that's it, have really learnt how much of an impact diet has. According to my scales, which I never trust 100% I have put on about 9 lbs over the week, I guarantee non of that is muscle, and can see it as well.

Anyway went to the gym today, was keen to get there but felt really weak, kept weights the same as previous workouts and will do again on Friday, can only get 2 workouts in this week with a combination of going back to work and the gym closing early everyday.

Am ultra fired up now to really get things smashed over the next 3 months, I am going to stick with Rippetoes until March (depending on progress) I think I still have a long way to go with it, but I also think I could do with a change soon. Will see what happens by end of feb, my main aim is to get to 100kg squats and 125kg deads for reps and sets.

Also want to get my chin ups to 3 sets of 10, currently doing 2 x8 and 1 x7 at last count.

Want to get by BF down to about 10% so that I can then work the diet for bulks until back up to 15% and then cut back to 10% etc, this is my annual goal as I am more concerned with getting strength built up for the next 3 months and then focusing on gaining some mass.

Well ramble over, hope you all had a good xmas and have a great new year, look forward to your input and will no doubt be asking for a lot of help this year as things now start to get slower and tougher. BRING IT ON


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> Well after 8 days off over xmas I got back into the gym today and really realised what an idiot I had been over xmas.
> 
> Diet went to pot, just ate everything really with no real thought put into it, drank far too much on several days....idiot.
> 
> ...


I suspect you are in the majority on here ... having over indulged and now realising the price that has to be paid !

I've certainly not worried about what I've been eating and wont do so until next week !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks like a great plan with realistic goals there matey.

Do it!!


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumb :Yeay Kites, go on , get in there and get it smashed... look forward to reading about it all....keep up the great work.. :thumbup1:


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Have decided to start a new journal for the new year and after getting my first 3 months under my belt, thanks to you all for helping me get started and enjoy this as much as I have. Please sub to the new one and carry on witht he comments.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161161-kites-going-skyward-2012-a.html#post2735255

See you there


----------

